# How Easy Some Kids Will Go With Strangers



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2015)

An experiment on whether these children would talk to a strange man with a puppy and walk away with him.  As a kid, I would have politely walked away from the man and not even engaged him in conversation, definitely wouldn't have walked off with him.  How about you?


----------



## Butterfly (May 6, 2015)

Nope.  Even back when I was a kid, I got the don't talk to strangers thing.  BUT, it was OK to talk to a cop if you needed help.


----------



## Warrigal (May 6, 2015)

My daughter would have happily gone for a ride in the garbage truck if the nice men invited her. My son would have run and hidden from Santa Claus.
I would have patted the puppy and asked what his name was.


----------



## Laurie (May 6, 2015)

I can remember the stark terror when I little hand crept into mine as I stood in a crowded shopping mall and I looked down to see the sweetest little face smiling up at me.

Luckily her mother, who was close by, so my consternation and told me that she (the little girl) though I looked like  her granddad.

It is very sad that we have been reduced to this though.

When I was a child any adult was a safe haven.


----------



## oldman (May 6, 2015)

Unfortunately, this video is truer than fiction. About fifteen years ago, my wife's best friend at the time had her nine year old daughter stolen from the neighbor's back yard. After she called 911 she called my wife and she went to her friend's house. I had been away for three days and was just getting home. When I got in the door there was a note from my wife telling me to come over to her friend's house immediately and don't call their house. When I got there the police were already at the house. We stuck around for maybe an hour and then we were told by the cops that we had to leave. 

The next day, the FBI showed up. They stayed there for eight days. They never got a phone call, a ransom note or any form of communication from the abductor. The FBI and cops told the parents of the missing child that their past experiences were that if they did not hear from the abductor within three days, they probably would not and that the child probably will not be found alive. Here we are, fifteen or so years later and the child has never shown up dead or alive. That makes me think there is still a chance, all though be it, a very small chance that the child could be another one that we read about that is being held into adulthood. 

The parents fought like crazy for a few years. The father kept blaming the abduction on the mother and she finally had a nervous breakdown. They divorced after about ten years.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 6, 2015)

Awful, and thankful that this has never happened in my family...


----------



## Shalimar (May 6, 2015)

So heartbreaking.


----------



## Cookie (May 6, 2015)

Very tragic and every family's worst nightmare, oldman.


----------



## applecruncher (May 6, 2015)

A chilling, sad story oldman.  

SB, I’ve seen demonstrations on TV where a stranger easily entices kids with a “lost puppy” story. 

We were careful and wary of most strangers. As a teen I remember an incident when my picture and name were in the newspaper, and I started getting very weird letters and pictures from some guy. The post office and police found him.


----------



## Shalimar (May 6, 2015)

Once, early in my career, the brother of one of my clients became enamored, and began sending flowers, chocolates, weird little notes to my place of work. We had never spoken, but in his mind we were an item. Somehow he discovered where I lived, and his sister warned me. To cut to the chase, we set him up, the police were involved, he freaked out, and ended up in a psychiatric hospital. I was fortunate.


----------



## Shalimar (May 6, 2015)

To further explain, I was 23 when this occurred, but could pass for sixteen. This man had been observed hanging around young girls in the past. Creepy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 6, 2015)

I grew up in a big city, and my mother made it clear that I should never talk to strangers (especially men), or go near anyone's car if they were calling to me, etc.  As a teen, I was just careful, but of course would often talk to people I didn't know out in public.


----------

